# getting back to the range no joke!



## frank_jones (Mar 2, 2006)

hello everyone, hope all is well. as for me, I am recovering from BACK SURGERY. after suffering for years I couldn't take it anymore! the repair was for L3, L4, fusion and disc replacement. I had to post to remind that there is no substitute for good health! I haven't been shooting for a while but I CAN'T WAIT TO START! the most simple task of tying your shoe can be a challenge! what ever is going on in your life please do not take your hobbies for granted. I can t wait to see the virginia archers at the range this winter. brad, kent, kendall, vince, hope all are still shooting.


----------



## rsw (May 22, 2002)

Hello Frank. Welcome back. Hope it goes well for you. I am still plugging along, but the shooting has begun to drop off a bit. Think I will focus on golf now.


----------



## gobblemg (Jun 13, 2006)

Hope everything goes well with your recovery.


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 9, 2008)

Welcome back! I hope you are doing well, and feeling better. Just don't rush your recovery, take your time and build up a little at a time. I too am going to start back shooting for the first time since 2008 when I had a stroke. I can pull the bow back but don't know how much I can really do. 112 arrowsmay be a bit much to start and I reccomend that you also start back slowly, just do what you can. Best of luck and keepus postedon how you are doing.


----------



## frank_jones (Mar 2, 2006)

*the plan*



Old Sarge said:


> Welcome back! I hope you are doing well, and feeling better. Just don't rush your recovery, take your time and build up a little at a time. I too am going to start back shooting for the first time since 2008 when I had a stroke. I can pull the bow back but don't know how much I can really do. 112 arrowsmay be a bit much to start and I reccomend that you also start back slowly, just do what you can. Best of luck and keepus postedon how you are doing.


I plan on shooting my 38lb hoyt protech. i will try off target practice with a build up to the vegas round. thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## darton21 (Aug 23, 2009)

Start out low and work up slow, I had L3 to L4 and L4 to L5 fusioned 3 years ago. I am back to shooting 60 lbs. But have found that standing on cement floors and cool weather bothers my back. Take it slow and good luck.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Well Frank, I've been wondering where you've been. Matter of fact, You, Darrin, & Timmy have been awol for over a year it seems.

Now I know why you've been gone.

I will pray your recovery is complete. Good health is tougher as we get older and battle what goes along with it.

Hope to see you soon


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

I still pop in just much less often.

I have a blown T8 disc and shooting has been ended by the doc.... I can go righty if I have to shoot but as of yet that urge has not taken over.

I am focused on golf.... Stuck at a 5 handicap. Need to get my swing speed up and short game in order to be a better player. Retired now so i am headed to the Florida house tomorrow for a few weeks.

Take care and keep posting so I can live vicariously through your exploits! D


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi Frank, I'm not a VA girl, but being a neighboring Merrylander, thought I'd chime in...I'm glad to hear you're on the mend and wish you a full recovery. Don't rush the process and keep us posted on your progress. :wink:


----------



## frank_jones (Mar 2, 2006)

thank you darrin m. winning vegas as a righty would be memerable as well. if you switch the bad archery habits should not follow. lol. " the healing power of laughter" quote from the joker.


----------



## Hammer X (May 20, 2008)

frank_jones said:


> hello everyone, hope all is well. as for me, I am recovering from BACK SURGERY. after suffering for years I couldn't take it anymore! the repair was for L3, L4, fusion and disc replacement. I had to post to remind that there is no substitute for good health! I haven't been shooting for a while but I CAN'T WAIT TO START! the most simple task of tying your shoe can be a challenge! what ever is going on in your life please do not take your hobbies for granted. I can t wait to see the virginia archers at the range this winter. *brad, kent, kendall, vince,* hope all are still shooting.



What am I, chopped liver!!! It will be good to see you.


----------



## frank_jones (Mar 2, 2006)

Hammer X said:


> What am I, chopped liver!!! It will be good to see you.


 billy, i always have the most fun with you and hunter. can I blame my memory lose on the pain medication.


----------



## Bobbyson1a (Dec 11, 2005)

Best of luck on your recovery. I had L4,L5,S1 done 13yrs. ago. Back then it was a long recovery.


----------



## Hammer X (May 20, 2008)

frank_jones said:


> billy, i always have the most fun with you and hunter. can I blame my memory lose on the pain medication.


Yes you can. See you soon.:wink:


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

i wish peyton woulda had your doctor...maybe the colts wouldn't be 0-7...just sayin'..

best wishes on your recovery


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

I will keep thinking about it....

Winning Vegas as a rihty would definitely make the first switch hitter winner! That is a real dream 

Good luck this season... D


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Here is to a fast recovery.
I had 2 of my lower back (L3-L4)disks replaced 2 years ago. I had my surgury Oct.22 and was back shooting my bow at the end of Nov. Don't tell my wife but I was pulling 30 pounds in the first week.
I think it all depends on how good your doc is, my doc is a nerosurgeon not an orthopedic surgeon, and alot on your state of mind. I turned 55-2 months after my surgury so I am no spring chicken...lol
So get back out there and tear up them targets.
Don.


----------



## frank_jones (Mar 2, 2006)

thanks everyone! went for the follow up on wednesday. I will start pt on friday. my doc is highly recomended in the fairfax va area, he is an orthopedic with an under study of nerology.he has patents on several of the tools that are used, I stopped all pain medication as of last sunday. i can walk correctly with no pain. I can bend about one third as of now. I have to remember not to push to hard. I will go hunting very soon.


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Frank! Glad you got fixed up. Just last week I broke out the target bow. I haven't touched it since April. I have spent all my time playing golf. I sat at a 10.2 but just couldn't get to a single digit HC. I should be going back to PWA soon to start practicing. Get well and hope to see you. 


Tap-in Talking


----------

